# dcc turnouts



## 2nd engineer (Nov 11, 2010)

hi guys im getting into dcc have over 20 turnouts whats the best price wise and performace wise to run all these on dcc or should i stick to switching manually any help will be most greatfull


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not a DCC guy, so I'll defer to others. That said, you should likely specify what gauge you're running to help with the response. Also, what type of track do you currently have?

TJ


----------



## 2nd engineer (Nov 11, 2010)

sorry ho and atlas 100 track


----------

